# [2009] Help!  Rabbits are destroying our lawn! Solutions???



## applegirl (Aug 25, 2009)

Lots of rabbits feed on our lawn due to huge bushes in our neighbor's yard where they all live.  Because of their waste, our lawn in very brown and dying in several large patches, despite regular watering.

Would statues of cats work? 

I really have no ideas and we are not open to getting a REAL cat.

If anyone has suggestions I would be so appreciative!

Cheers,
Janna


----------



## Lawlar (Aug 25, 2009)

*Julia Child*

Julia Child's cookbook, "Mastering the Art of French Cooking" has a great receipe for braised rabbit.  I highly recommend it.:whoopie: 

[And no, rabbit doesn't taste like chicken - the French love it.]


----------



## Stricky (Aug 25, 2009)

Works for rabbits too


----------



## Chrisky (Aug 25, 2009)

applegirl said:


> Lots of rabbits feed on our lawn due to huge bushes in our neighbor's yard where they all live.  Because of their waste, our lawn in very brown and dying in several large patches, despite regular watering.
> 
> Would statues of cats work?
> 
> ...



Borrow somebody's dog for a week!?


----------



## Texasbelle (Aug 25, 2009)

Wonder if they would go into a squirrel cage?  We catch squirrels and release them in parks miles away.  Would a motion light scare them at night?  Animals don't like moth balls, but sounds like you would need too many.  Human hair also is supposed to deter animals.  Net fencing may be the only way to stop them.  Good luck.  At least rabbits don't get in the attic [why we relocate squirrels].


----------



## swift (Aug 25, 2009)

Google came up with this:

Fungicides that contain the chemical Thiram are an excellent form of non-lethal rabbit repellent and control. Thiram is positively revolting to rabbits and they will usually leave any plants sprayed with Thiram well enough alone. Application of this fungicide is relatively simple. You simply spray it on the plants that you don’t want the rabbits to eat. Problem is, it can only be used on ornamental plants because of its toxicity, and it requires multiple treatments between rains or every two weeks, whichever comes first.


Could you use it around the bushes?


----------



## 3kids4me (Aug 25, 2009)

(Sorry...couldn't resist.)


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 25, 2009)

I've used blood meal fertilizer with some success, but it was mostly around a small area (like my tulips), not a whole lawn.

Perhaps you could entice a fox to move into the neighborhood?  They are fantastic at keeping the rabbit population down.

Kurt


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 25, 2009)

A colleague told me that to keep deer away from his wife's roses, he went out every night for a week and peed around them.  No more deer.  I dunno if it works for rabbits... could be worth a try.


----------



## djs (Aug 25, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> A colleague told me that to keep deer away from his wife's roses, he went out evert night for a week and peed around them.  No more deer.  I dunno if it works for rabbits... could be worth a try.



One big risk here (depending on where one lives) is that you'd want to make sure you don't offend anyone and get yourself in trouble for "indecent exposure" which in some instances could require one to register as a sex offender.  Probably not too likely on private property, but you never know.


----------



## Htoo0 (Aug 25, 2009)

Guess you could fill a bottle and sprinkle it around???


----------



## easyrider (Aug 25, 2009)

where is elmer fud when you need him ?


----------



## applegirl (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the ideas!  Theresa, thank you for googling and finding about Thiram, but I'm not sure I can spray my whole lawn every couple of weeks.  Plus with watering several times a week right now, I don't think it would last. Great idea though if it's for a few bushes or flowers!

We have coyotes around here, but they must be lazy.

I'm afraid the picture of the daisy rifle might be our best bet.  Hate to do that but I want my lawn back!!!!

Thanks again for all the feedback!

(The peeing suggestions, although they probably work, were pretty funny!)

Janna


----------



## Barbeque (Aug 25, 2009)

Shotgun or a club      
:hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## NWL (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey Janna!

My thought is are you able to fence them out?  A 2 foot tall welded wire fence on the side of your yard that borders the neighbors would be your best bet.  Rabbits are survivors.  You must learn their behavior.

Another idea is a motion activated sprinker.  Set it at their height in the direction they come and they should look for another place to go.

Cheers!


----------



## davidvel (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## NWL (Aug 26, 2009)

davidvel said:


>



You just proved my point!   

Cheers!


----------



## cjareed (Aug 26, 2009)

My father is a master gardener and he recommends going to Tractor Supply and getting a spray called Liquid Fence.  I have deer and rabbits and I spray my plants and yard with this and it keeps the in the other lots.  I still have a few plants that they just cannot resist.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 26, 2009)

The recommendation for a dog is spot on!  We moved into a house that had bunnies in the yard, include a nest.  Within a week, they flew the coop and we haven't seen hyde nor hare of them


----------



## mamiecarter (Aug 27, 2009)

*Learn  to love rabits!*

Rabits are cute. Become a rabit watcher!


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 27, 2009)

i second the pellet gun vote!


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 27, 2009)

mamiecarter said:


> Rabits are cute.


And tasty!  Yummmm...  :hysterical:


----------



## applegirl (Aug 28, 2009)

I have not heard of liquid fence.  I will have to look into that.  Also, I had not thought of simply putting a small fence along the property line.  This would be totally doable, except that all they have to do is go down by the mailbox where the fence would end and come around the end.   Do you think they are that smart?   The fence might actually work.  

I will have to have my husband read this thread and see what we come up with.

Thanks for these great ideas!!!!

Janna


----------



## Stressy (Aug 28, 2009)

applegirl said:


> I have not heard of liquid fence.  I will have to look into that.  Also, I had not thought of simply putting a small fence along the property line.  This would be totally doable, except that all they have to do is go down by the mailbox where the fence would end and come around the end.   Do you think they are that smart?   The fence might actually work.
> 
> I will have to have my husband read this thread and see what we come up with.
> 
> ...



I don't know Janna. I'm completely fenced and we have them. We also have squirrels. My DH parks his work truck outside of the garage and the squirrels have eaten through the wiring for the cruise control and A/C...which concerns me because my boat is out back as well as a travel trailer. 

We catch squirrels in the trap but there are always more. And Rabbits...well it's true what they say-they just multiply. I have two dogs who love to chase both the rabbits and the squirrels and occasionally get one-but it's not enough.

Liquid fence, I am going to have to google. Wonder if it's harmful to dogs?

I'm looking forward to winter...they seem to disappear then....


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 28, 2009)

applegirl said:


> I have not heard of liquid fence. I will have to look into that. Also, I had not thought of simply putting a small fence along the property line. This would be totally doable, except that all they have to do is go down by the mailbox where the fence would end and come around the end. Do you think they are that smart? The fence might actually work.
> 
> 
> 
> Janna


 
I think they are just as likely to tunnel under it as go around it.


----------



## colamedia (Sep 15, 2009)

This is the wiki entry on the rabbit proof fence in Australia. Seems like those rabbits were smart enough to go round the end of the fence.....


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 15, 2009)

Jana,
Call your local county's extension service and see what they suggest.  They should have ideas which would work for your situation and location.

Fern


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 16, 2009)

You could try getting a metal cage trap and see if you could trap them.  Then after you catch them decide to either have them for dinner or relocate them - take them out in the country and let them go.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Sep 16, 2009)

A nice shotgun seems to work for me.


----------



## Kozman (Sep 16, 2009)

djs said:


> One big risk here (depending on where one lives) is that you'd want to make sure you don't offend anyone and get yourself in trouble for "indecent exposure" which in some instances could require one to register as a sex offender.  Probably not too likely on private property, but you never know.



HINT:  Do this at night!


----------



## rhonda (Sep 16, 2009)

riverdees05 said:


> ... or relocate them - take them out in the country and let them go.


No, no, no!  I'm out in the country and don't need any more relos!  ;-)
- Rhonda (coming to peace with the sight of 7 bunnies grazing on my lawn showing absolutely no concern for human presence)


----------

